# USB-Keyboard,Funktioniert nicht unter KDE 4.4 /evdev[SOLVED]

## stretchdude

Hallo,

Bei jedem Kernel-Update (oder größerem KDE-Update, oder xorg-Update) habe ich ein Problem mit meiner Tastatur. Ein paar mal konnte ich es "irgendwie" lösen, doch ich wüsste gern was die eigentliche Ursache dafür ist, damit ich beim nächsten mal nicht wieder stundenlang rumprobiere.

Evdev und hal sind installiert und funktionieren bis auf das Keyboard ohne Probleme: Maus geht über USB, Speichersticks funktionieren auch.

Die Tastatur funktioniert weder unter X noch in einem Terminal ohne X. (eine Zeitlang ging sie mal im Terminal und in X, nur im X-Login-Screen nicht. Das bin ich dann durch Autologin umgangen)

Beim letzten mal hat es geholfen ein policy file zu löschen. Ich nehme mal an, dass da also das Problem liegt. Erkannt wird die Tastatur wohl:

```

lsusb:

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:c30a Logitech, Inc. iTouch Composite

#################

dmesg nach raus- und reinstöpseln:

usb 3-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

##################

in make.conf

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

```

In den meisten Anleitungen die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe steht leider meistens so etwas drin wie "die Tastatur macht eh nie probleme".

die xorg-Treiber habe ich mehrmals neu installiert (genau wie xorg-server und hal)Last edited by stretchdude on Tue Jul 13, 2010 6:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Kannst du in etwa aufschreiben wie sich die Fehler auswirken?

----------

## stretchdude

Hallo,

ja gern:

Im Moment ist es so, dass so wie der Kernel lädt (oder kurz danach, bei diesen ganzen [OK] Meldungen glaube ich), die LEDs an der Tastatur erlöschen und dann garnichts mehr geht. Ich benutze dann eine PS/2-Tastatur.

Das ist in etwa die History meines Tastaturproblems:

so ca vor einem Jahr...

1. Tastatur ging, keine Probleme.

dann xorg-update auf 1.7 denke ich

2. Tastatur ging garnicht, mit viel rumspielen hatte ich sie irgendwann soweit, dass sie in der Konsole und in X lief, nur beim login (KDM) nicht. also -> autologin und läuft

dann kernel-update 

3. Tastatur ging in der Konsole aber nicht in X, viele Anleitungen gewälzt, kompiliert und Konfiguriert und letztendlich eine policy gelöscht. -> tastatur funktioniert plötzlich

wieder mal kernel update

4. Tastatur funktioniert weder in Konsole noch in X. -> diesmal möchte ich aber gern wissen woran es liegt und nicht wieder einfach so lange rumprobieren bis irgendeine Kompination zufällig läuft 

-> Forum gefragt  :Wink:  und da bin ich.

Kaputt ist sie übrigens nicht, weil ich grad unter win damit diese Nachricht schreibe und ein Grundsätzliches Problem mit dieser Tasta ist es auch nicht, weil eine andere USB-Tastatur das gleich Verhalten zeigt. Ich nehme also an, die Tastatur wird zwar als USB-Gerät erkannt, dann weiß aber mein System nicht mehr so richtig was es damit anfangen soll.

Gruß,

Ben

----------

## 69719

Änder mal dein INPUT_DEVICES in der make.conf von

```

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

```

zu

```

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

```

und führe ein World update durch.

----------

## disi

Welchen Kernel und welche Tastatur benutzt du denn? Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit der Logitech G15 und zen-kernel-2.6.33-zen3 (zen2 keine Probleme mit gleicher config!).

In 2.6.34 laeuft die auch ohne Probleme.

Vielleicht einfach eine Kernel Version hoch oder runter gehen  :Smile: 

----------

## stretchdude

Hallo

@escor:

Das habe ich schon mal versucht (in der Vergangenheit) hat aber nicht geholfen. Zummindest nicht allein. Ich probiere es trotzdem mal....

<edit>  nein hat nicht geholfen <edit />

@disi:

der kernel ist: kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.33-gentoo-r2 (was ist denn zen?)

die tastatur ist ein Logitech Elite Keyboard, kein Plan wo ich genauere Infos herkriege, hab die schon zimelich lange(>5 Jahre), so eine schwarze mit nem Rad für die Lautstärke  :Wink: 

das Problem tritt regelmäßig mit jeder neuen Kernelversion wieder auf und liegt auch bei allen anderen USB-Tastaturen vor, also denke ich nicht, dass es am Kernel liegt, möglichweise an der Konfiguration des Kernels...!?

Gruß,

Ben

----------

## uhai

Schneller Schuß ins Blaue:

In der xorg.conf ist im ServerLayout die Option 

```
"AutoAddDevices" "false"
```

 nicht gesetzt, oder?

Kennst Du das hier? Oder die "französische" Konfiguration? Am Ende vom Text sind die Konfigurationsdateien.

uhai

----------

## stretchdude

hallo,

@uhai

nein ist nicht (mehr. Da habe ich aber mal mit rumgespielt als ich versucht habe mein Wacom zum leben zu erwecken. da ging die Tastatur aber, ob drin oder nicht drin) drin. 

ist das nicht default? 

ich habe es spaßeshalber trotzdem nochmal reingestellt und neu gestartet. Das war allerdings eher kontraproduktiv, die Cursortasten der PS/2 Tastatur haben sich komisch benommen. also schnell wieder raus...

Dieser andere Thread und das Französische sind scheinbar eher was, nachdem ich dieses Problem gelöst habe. Ich kann kein französisch, aber sieht doch eher so aus als ob es da um Sondertasten geht.

Die Sondertasten interessieren mich eigentlich im Moment noch garnicht. die normalen würden mir schon reichen.

Gruß,

Ben

----------

## disi

Ich hatte deine Signatur ignoriert  :Very Happy: 

An X scheint es ja nicht zu liegen wenn du sagst, dass die Tastatur auch auf der Console nicht funktioniert.

Was ich gemacht hatte war, in die Kernel Konfiguration via menuconfig, dann mit "/" nach allem Logitech suchen und mal aktivieren. Da sind so Sachen wie ForceFeedback Joysticks aber sollte nicht zuviel Platz wegnehmen.  :Smile: 

usb_hcd ist doch normalerweise ein Flaschdrive also scheint er die Tastatur nicht richtig als usb_hid zu erkennen.

----------

## stretchdude

Hallo disi,

das sieht sehr vielversprechend aus.

Ich habe nur DeviceDrivers->HID-Interface->Special_HID->Logitech (aus dem kopf, stimmt wahrscheinlich nicht 100% aber um zu erkennen welche ich meine wird es reichen?!) aktiviert und meine Logitech funktioniert.

Jetzt mache ich noch den Versuch mit einer Cherry-Tastatur (die noch nicht funktioniert) und wenn das wirklich hilft wirds das wohl gewesen sein. Ich verstehe allerdings nicht, warum eine Tastatur als "special"-Device geführt wird...

Wenns läuft mach ich den Threat dicht.

Vielen dank schon mal an dich und alle anderen Poster.

Gruß,

Ben

<edit>

Unglaublich, mein wacom Problem hat sich nebenbei auch noch gleich erledigt. Ich bin begeistert!

Nochmal vielen dank!!!

<edit />

----------

